

Grooveshark sued by new group of songwriters and publishers - earbitscom
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-20082136-261/music-publishers-file-copyright-suit-against-grooveshark

======
rick888
Until I read this article, I had no idea you could even upload music. I was
under the impression that all of the music was being streamed from the
grooveshark servers.

